# Trying out FA again for music :3 embracing my furry side



## TrystanSeven (Oct 21, 2014)

About 3-4 years ago I stopped posting on FA because I was an angsty teenager and dramatic and what not, but recently I realized that all my long lasting friends and fans were primarily furries, and it got me thinking... so here I am, posting music on FA again, and this time with a lot more experience! :3

I was recently promoted on UKF.com and Dubstep.net to name a couple recent achievements, so I think embracing my "furriness", if you will, would be a good thing.

Anyways, I produce primarily EDM, and within that genre I produce... well pretty much anything.  What's on my gallery currently is a mixture of house, dubstep, and some trance.

You can check out all my recently posted stuff on FA here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/trystanseven/

Or if you'd rather use something else, I have all my stuff on these sites too:
http://soundcloud.com/trystanseven
http://trystanseven.com
http://youtube.com/trystansevenmusic

I hope you guys like what you see! :3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 21, 2014)

Dubstep huh? You might want to talk to a certain fur called zetta bit, i don't particularly like dubstep but this guy is basically our resident dubstep musician. Should talk to him sometime. Welcome back


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember you from a long-ass time ago, like back when you had a gif of Stewie for an avatar


----------



## PantherGus (Nov 9, 2014)

Cool man, certainly a direction you're going there buddy. Props to you.


----------

